# Antenna delete plug



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

It's actually a VW Corrado rear wiper delete plug but worked perfectly for our antenna. The plug has a rubber washer machined into the top so it seals water-tight with a washer/nut on the bottom.

I met Noah & Phil from Verdict Motorsport @ H20 this past year. Since then I've learned of the amazing work they do and this is just one of their products. Figured I'd share if anyone else is interested- it's just too bad that it appears the paint from around the base of my antenna is gone...


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Awesome, will be ordering soon, as my antennae is broken and still works fine, might as well plug it up.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug are you saying the paint on the car is messed up? Is it on to tight?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

James--- if you look in the first picture you'll see a circle around the hole where the base of the antenna used to be. At first I thought it was just wax residue, but after touching it with my nail and trying to polish it out- it's just worn off paint. The plug isn't as large as the old base so you see the circle but it doesn't annoy me that much- you really need to look for it to spot it...

Funny my friend Vince just found me an aviator grey TT that I'm _thinking_ about picking up on Long Island... it has some issues but it would be a swap car for me as my TT's body is shot. More money I don't have- but I might be joining the sickest color ever club with ya!

20v - I'm not sure if the radio still works or not, I don't have one : )


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> ...Funny my friend Vince just found me an aviator grey TT that I'm _thinking_ about picking up on Long Island... it has some issues but it would be a swap car for me as my TT's body is shot. More money I don't have- but I might be joining the sickest color ever club with ya!


On be half of all LZ7W owners, I extend a hearty (future) welcome (to the club). Also, if it doesn't have a rear spoiler on the hatch (and you want a spoiler) let's trade hatches. 

Much cheaper than having one removed or installed.

cheers.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry it has a spoiler... The cars a 2001 so it's after the recall.

BTW: I just learned from Modshack Steve that the roof mounted antenna is for the built in cellphone system. The radio antenna is apparently located in the back window so this modification won't effect your reception, unless of course you use the Audi carphone system from 1980...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> James--- if you look in the first picture you'll see a circle around the hole where the base of the antenna used to be. At first I thought it was just wax residue, but after touching it with my nail and trying to polish it out- it's just worn off paint. The plug isn't as large as the old base so you see the circle but it doesn't annoy me that much- you really need to look for it to spot it...
> 
> Funny my friend Vince just found me an aviator grey TT that I'm _thinking_ about picking up on Long Island... it has some issues but it would be a swap car for me as my TT's body is shot. More money I don't have- but I might be joining the sickest color ever club with ya!
> 
> 20v - I'm not sure if the radio still works or not, I don't have one : )


Hmm tapatalk isnt showing me pictures. I'll have to look at it on my computer. And yess get it! Then there will be 3 AG TT's at H20!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Sorry it has a spoiler... The cars a 2001 so it's after the recall.
> 
> BTW: I just learned from Modshack Steve that the roof mounted antenna is for the built in cellphone system. The radio antenna is apparently located in the back window so this modification won't effect your reception, unless of course you use the Audi carphone system from 1980...


This is very true. The most useless idea Audi ever had.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

DougLoBue said:


> Sorry it has a spoiler... The cars a 2001 so it's after the recall.
> 
> ...


Doh!!


----------



## A4 1.8 Turbo (Feb 28, 2005)

TTC2k5 said:


> On be half of all LZ7W owners, I extend a hearty (future) welcome (to the club). Also, if it doesn't have a rear spoiler on the hatch (and you want a spoiler) let's trade hatches.
> 
> Much cheaper than having one removed or installed.
> 
> cheers.


i owned one for 3.5 years, best color ever, hardly ever need to wash it since the gray hides dirt sooooo well!!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

But so purdy when washed and waxed..



















cheers


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> But so purdy when washed and waxed..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it! I remember back in the summer when mine was that clean. Needless to say I just picked up a cover for her today. I may have to look into that plug tho. Seems cool.:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Just wondering, do you think the MKIV deletes will work also?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

These ones look like they will look better as they are skinnier.
http://www.gecleant.de/shop/Grommets/Alu-beschichtet-/Stopfen-fA-r-Audi-Seat-Skoda-VW/prod_3.html


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> Funny my friend Vince just found me an aviator grey TT that I'm _thinking_ about picking up on Long Island... it has some issues but it would be a swap car for me as my TT's body is shot. More money I don't have- but I might be joining the sickest color ever club with ya!


Do it  my car has seemed to sway you in the right color direction :laugh:



PLAYED TT said:


> Just wondering, do you think the MKIV deletes will work also?


Negative as the diameter of the MK4 wiper holes are much larger than the Corrado's :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Do it  my car has seemed to sway you in the right color direction :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> Negative as the diameter of the MK4 wiper holes are much larger than the Corrado's :thumbup:


Alright thank you. I will have to order a carrado one and do a "Doug mod"


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Not sure if I mentioned it earlier but this antenna only appeared on early TT's because it's used for the phone system- this has nothing to do with the radio. For all TT's the radio antenna is somewhere by the back window.

So to be clear by installing this plug you loose no radio reception, however, if you're still using a motorolla startac through the Bose system you're SOL.

Sorry to bring back an old thread but it was linked to in another :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

What's the startac?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> What's the startac?


An OLD ass flip phone. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> An OLD ass flip phone. :laugh:


Enough said hahaha


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Enough said hahaha


Fast forward t0 2021: 

Q: what's an iphone?

A: old ass nano-computer that could make phone calls.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

TTC2k5 said:


> Fast forward t0 2021:
> 
> Q: what's an iphone?
> 
> A: old ass nano-computer that could make phone calls.


:laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL

so very very true. I just threw out a Motorolla that was pre-startac the other day. Literally the size of a brick and I even had an extended life battery for it! That thing weighed more than my macbook!

Startac, which by the way was cutting edge technology in 96' when it came out!











Original motorolla flip phone, actually titled "flip phone" - this is similar to what I tossed


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha damn those phones


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I should look into doing this... My antenna looks like it was ripped off or something from the owner before me so all I have showing is the silver washer and like a quarter of an inch of plastic threading... Though Ill have to find a way to hide it a bit since my car is silver :facepalm:



TTC2k5 said:


>


Wow man, I love your car! everything about is :thumbup::thumbup: may I ask what kind of rims those are? Not usually a fan of that type of design, but I do have to say, those are definitely an exception


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> Sorry it has a spoiler... The cars a 2001 so it's after the recall.
> 
> BTW: I just learned from Modshack Steve that the roof mounted antenna is for the built in cellphone system. The radio antenna is apparently located in the back window so this modification won't effect your reception, unless of course you use the Audi carphone system from 1980...


Stupid question time: So we have to go under the headliner to install this plug??

/Yeah, I know, old thread.

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yes


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Yes


Can you get to it by removing the rear trim piece at the leading edge of the hatch or does the whole headliner have to come down?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Can you get to it by removing the rear trim piece at the leading edge of the hatch or does the whole headliner have to come down?


Just the rear trim section :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

mmm prolly


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

DeckManDubs said:


> Just the rear trim section :beer:


Is it just a pull and don't break procedure like most interior panels? Or are the clips one time use and need replacing since they'll be damaged upon removal?


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

20v master said:


> Is it just a pull and don't break procedure like most interior panels?



You got it :thumbup:


----------

